# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Khu đô thị Waterpoint thu hút hàng loạt] khách hàng

## tenten

sau thời điểm bàn giao trung tâm Rivera 1, Aquaria 1, công ty lớn Nam Long vừa công bố mở bán thêm phân khu Rivera 2 cũng như Aquaria 2 ở trong 165ha giai đoạn 1 của đô thị Waterpoint. nơi đây dự án công trình đang được tạo nên sóng giao dịch mạnh mẽ tại Bến Lức - Long An, mặt Tây Nam chốn TP.HCM.



năng lực triển khai dự án công trình toàn thể

chỉ với sau một khoảng thời gian ngắn ra mắt, phân trung tâm Rivera 2 cũng như Aquaria 2 cũng sức hút hàng trăm người mua đặt chỗ, chờ ngày chào bán chính thức vào thời điểm tháng 4 sắp đến.

dự án công trình ghi nhận con số tầm 800 nhà đầu tư từ Long An, Cần Thơ, TP. Hồ Chí Minh và cả khu vực mặt Bắc tìm về tham quan, Dùng thử những lợi ích cũng được ứng dụng hoạt động trên Waterpoint vào từng vào cuối tuần.

là dự án trọng điểm của tập đoàn Nam Long, chỉ với sau khoảng một năm rưỡi tính từ ngày khởi công, mang lại nay dự án Waterpoint đã tạo nên diện mạo một đại đô thị văn minh nằm ở gần mặt dòng sông Vàm Cỏ Đông lãng mạn.



đọc thêm : địa chỉ dự án TNR Stars Kiến Tường đắc địa ra sao?

tập hợp hạ tầng toàn dự án công trình sẽ căn bản hoàn chỉnh, các tuyến được trải thảm nhựa còn mới tinh, các mảng xanh khu vui chơi công viên trung tâm, công viên ven dòng sông và công viên xen giữa những dãy nhà được chăm sóc kỹ lưỡng mang lại không gian yên ổn, mát mẻ.

mang đến thời gian này, tập hợp lợi ích của Waterpoint sẽ ứng dụng khai thác nhiều hạng mục như hệ thống Club House, Country Club 3ha tổ hợp thể dục thể thao; hệ thống dịch vụ thương mại – dịch vụ - giải trí; tập hợp giáo dục toàn diện; vịnh nước ngọt 8,6 ha; bến du thuyền; hệ thống hoạt động an ninh; hệ thống khối hệ thống kênh đào với chức năng điều chỉnh nước dài 8 km; khu dã ngoại công viên nội khu, câu lạc bộ mỗi phân khu, tập hợp bus trung tâm cũng như liên vùng…

vào giữa tháng 3 vừa mới đây, trung tâm café gần cạnh bến du thuyền cũng đã được đưa vào hoạt động, phục vụ cư dân cũng như người mua Dùng thử dịch vụ cano bus đường thủy tò mò con sông Vàm Cỏ Đông.

Ông Phan Lộc (cư dân mới nhất về sinh sống ại phân khu Aquaria 1), chia sẻ ông thấy bất ngờ khi đẩy nhanh thiết kế Waterpoint thần tốc như thế. chỉ sau hơn gần 1 năm ông đã nhận căn nhà cũng như mang lại sống ngay vì các tiện ích trung tâm đa dạng cũng được đưa vào hoạt động, an ninh đảm bảo rất chất lượng. ngay cả khu vực xung quanh dự án công trình cũng rất đông người ở, những tiện ích về sức khỏe, giáo dục, thương mại…đầy đủ tương đối đầy đủ gì.

“Hiếm dự án công trình nào thiết kế tiện cũng như rất có thể dọn trong sống gần như Waterpoint dựa vào sự chỉn chu, hiểu rõ sâu xa thị hiếu người dân của chủ dự án Nam Long. đang được có không ít hàng xóm của mình rục rịch dọn về nên sắp tiếp tục đông vui lắm”, ông Lộc nói.

sức hút từ đô thị tích hợp quan tâm “giá trị sống”

Waterpoint là dự án công trình phát triển khu đô thị độ lớn lớn nhất đang được triển khai sống khu vực phía Tây cận kề thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. không chỉ về độ lớn, dự án công trình này có thu hút rộng lớn bởi công ty dự án Nam Long, TBS Group, Tân Hiệp (Việt Nam) và công ty đối tác Nishi Nippon Railroad (Nhật Bản) cam đoan phát triển một đô thị phối kết hợp hoàn tất, tất cả tiện ích như 1 thành phố Hồ Chí Minh mặt con sông Vàm Cỏ Đông, môi trường sống trong sạch và cộng đồng liên kết tình làng nghĩa xóm.

style triển khai những dự án công trình đô thị, trung tâm dân ở của công ty lớn Nam Long hơn 30 năm là chú ý tập hợp lợi ích đôi song với căn nhà ở nhằm đảm bảo lấp đầy người dân gần sau thời điểm giao.

điển hình nổi bật giống như những dự án Nam Long Tân Thuận Đông ( 28ha, Quận 7), Nam Long Phước Long B, Phú Hữu ( 34ha, 17,5ha quận 9), Mizuki Park ( 26ha Bình Chánh), Nam Long Cần Thơ ( 80ha, Cần Thơ), …

chưa dừng lại ở đó, cùng với quy mô lên tới 355 ha kim chỉ nan phát triển thành khu đô thị vệ tinh của TPHCM, dự án Waterpoint có được sự hợp tác của rất nhiều đối tác quốc tế giàu kinh nghiệm làm việc để đảm bảo quy trình, tiện nghi lẫn cảnh quan xứng tầm của một đại đô thị.



tham khảo thêm : đất nền TNR Stars Kiến Tường có vị trí ra sao ?

chính xác, bên cạnh Nishi Nippon Railroad còn tồn tại những công ty đối tác ngoại khác giống như Conybeare Morrison (Astralia – xây dựng quy hoạch); Lascal (Nhật - quy hoạch cảnh quan); TWOG Architecture (châu Âu - xây dựng tủ chứa đồ sản phẩm đẳng cấp bao gồm Grand Villa cũng như Riverfront Grand Villa); Royal Haskoning DHV (thiết kế kênh đào, đảm bảo mực nước và tiện nghi nước toàn trung tâm đạt chuẩn sinh thái)…

như vậy, nhiều người mua của Waterpoint không chỉ được sở hữu một nhà, mà chất lượng rộng là cả không gian sống rộng lớn, cộng đồng thân thiện, thị trường chan hòa cuộc sống và hệ thống ích lợi “all in one” trải khắp khu đô thị để phục vụ gồm nhiều thị hiếu sống – học tập – trò chơi – thư giãn – khu thương mại của người dân Waterpoint cũng như khi là điểm đến lựa chọn mới mang đến mọi khu vực sát bên.

tất cả đem lại một phong cách ở an yên, hoàn toàn cho mọi như thế hệ trong gia đình và tạo nên sự thu hút của Waterpoint sát bên vị trí chiến lược, sản phẩm phù hợp thị hiếu thị trường, tiềm năng đẩy cao giá trị hay những gói trung tâm tài chính nổi bậc hỗ trợ quý khách.

----------

